# Private gender scan in 4 days, last minute predictions please!



## OhMJH

I couldn't handle waiting til 6th July for my next scan, so have booked a private one for 4 days time when I'll be 19 weeks so hopefully it should be a pretty clear shot! I have a hunch as to what I'm having, but would love your guesses seeing as you ladies are so damn good at it! 

Dating scan at 11 weeks:
https://i62.tinypic.com/opwsuh.jpg

Second scan at 14 weeks:
https://i58.tinypic.com/2hg7ehk.jpg


----------



## nickyb

I guess girl, wot u hoping for?


----------



## OhMJH

As long as they're happy and healthy, I really don't mind!


----------



## myangel167

i guess girl...what is your hunch???


----------



## kimmy04

I guess girl too


----------



## OhMJH

Hunch tells me girl, just a mama feeling I have!


----------



## wishingforbub

I think girl too


----------



## pinkribbon

Girl


----------



## ClairAye

:pink: :flower:


----------



## OhMJH

Wow, really? I can't believe you're all saying girl! Here's the bump, in case that gives any more clues!
https://i59.tinypic.com/k5652q.jpg
https://i58.tinypic.com/210ak5h.jpg


----------



## xsugarplumx

I say girl! :)


----------



## SisterRose

:pink:


----------



## Dolly nurse

I'm going with boy! Not sure why I think boy!


----------



## Dreambaby69

:pink:


----------



## OhMJH

I'm going to be exceptionally surprised if they turn round and tell me I'm having a little boy now!


----------



## SisterRose

Everyone said girl for me, and it was a boy! Confirmed twice now. You never know :o x


----------



## Hoping4Four

Nub is girlie but 11 weeks is very early as it can rise.. It isn't visible in the second pic unfortunately! I'll guess girl but I wouldn't be surprised either way :)


----------



## Jennuuh

I don't see an update here yet, but I'm against the grain of everyone else (except one other I think) and I say boy - Like someone else mentioned, the scan is early, so nub can still rise, but it looks thick to me. Which I would imagine is a boy. Complete guess though! :) Good luck either way! Hope baby cooperates for your scan!


----------



## ToughhGal

:blue:

Just a gut guess :flower:


----------



## OhMJH

Baby didn't cooperate, even after walks round hospital! We're going back on Tuesday for a second attempt - any tips on how to get them to play ball?!


----------



## SisterRose

Eating/drinking something cold and sugary they say. This is my 3td though and from my experience its just luck being in a good position. My last two would not move for anything when trying to get some of the measurements at 20 weeks and i had to go back again. I tried the sugar, jumping up and down, jogging on the spot, walking, turning over, shaking tummy. Nothing! Lazy babies! Hehe. 

hope you have better luck next time, im sure baby will be in a better position then  x


----------



## ToughhGal

Okay, I change my mind. I'm guessing girl because they seem to be more stubborn than boys!!


----------



## emmi26

I'm guessing boy :)


----------



## Jennuuh

Now I'm not sure! Girls do seem to be more stubborn than boys, but my friend had two boys that wouldn't show their goodies until almost 28wks! Both of them! Her girl showed right away. I think I'll just be surprised now! :)

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Baby3bakin

Girl


----------



## Lyndzo

Looks girly to me!


----------

